#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Сакья Центр - Дерадун, хелп !

## Балдини

Здравствуйте!

Я очень расстроился как узнал что приезд Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче отменен. Собираюсь в Августе в Уттаранчал, я надеялся что при встрече с Ринпоче я с могу кое-как сообщить ему о моем желании посетить центр Сакья. Теперь не знаю к кому обратиться... У кого-то есть знакомые, кто были в Дерадуне?
У кого-то есть какой-нибудь контакт...?
Заранее спасибо,

Фердинандо

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

В Дера-дуне был прошлой осенью, посещал Монастырь Сакья и даже удалось попасть на короткую аудиенцию к Его Святейшеству Сакья Тризину Ринпоче. Конаткты на официальном сайте центра.

----------

Маша_ла (26.04.2012)

----------

